# Need ideas for a background for enclosure.



## Bones1991 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Need ideas for a background for enclosure and heat lamp and lighting also*

Hey everyone.

I was given an old massive TV cabinet for free and i have done a bit of work on it to make it into a snake enclosure.
I have finally finished all the carpentry work on it now just the final touches are needed.
I need some ideas for the back of the cabniet, i would like a background or some type of feature on the back wall, any suggestions guys


Need ideas for lighting also i am thinking a infa red lamp down one end (left hand side) and the a long fluro fitting down from the middle to right hand side of the cabinet, any good??





*BEFORE AFTER BACK WALL
*


----------



## wildthings (Aug 1, 2013)

You'll find heaps of ideas here, what kinda snake?


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks awesome man. I don't bother with infa red bulbs, i just use day light bulbs. I don't give my snakes night time heat though so i guess it comes down to personal choice. I think red light just looks unnatural. 

As for the fluro though, i thought i'd offer an idea. I just set up a new enclosure for my scrub python and i used a strip of LEDs. No fittings, cages or replacing bulbs and lights up the entire enclosure really well. I was really happy with the results so i think ill be using the LEDs more often.


----------



## wildthings (Aug 1, 2013)

I looked at LEDs yesterday from Ikea, they are really good, very flat and flexible, will fit on the inside of the trim of my cabinet and you'll never know it's there till it's on


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 1, 2013)

I did something similar but left a bit more timber between the three sections and put sliding glass in the centre section for better viewing. I thought about making a backing but eventually chose not to. I also have only gone with day time heating and agree with LED strips for more light as I only have heat (basking light) at one end. I think I will either get them from Ikea or possibly JCar.


----------



## Bones1991 (Aug 2, 2013)

wildthings said:


> You'll find heaps of ideas here, what kinda snake?



I have an atherton jungle python.


----------



## R33C3 (Aug 2, 2013)

A indiana jones jungle temple would look sick


----------



## wildthings (Aug 2, 2013)

Bones1991 said:


> I have an atherton jungle python.


The best lol, me too..I just did a jungle and rock background, it looks okay, but I'm not satisfied with it, something is missing..or something, I do have lots of ideas of what I'm gonna do with the next one and it's a little different to anything thats out there, have to do some mock ups a see if it''ll work. and look good..The Indiana Jones theme is a good one


----------

